# Thinking of Ne 2 ND trip for the weekend...what's the scoop?



## JackB (Jan 22, 2003)

Thinking of heading back to my old stomping ground to pull out some perch but want to be sure of the lake before I trek the 560 miles from Ne. Any more reports? Even medium action would suffice as the perch are rare down here. This weekend I fished a lake by I-80 and got a carp, then a walleye, then a catfish! Moved to another lake and picked up a limit of rainbows two days in a row, but they can't hold a candle to ND perch.

How's the perching at Astabula or surrounding lakes?

Jack


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

It's been pretty good for our group.we've been fishing it off and on, and other lakes.They've been more consistent all winter running deep,but lately we've done better shallow.We normally fish north of Sibley.

The fishing is always pretty good back home.


----------



## JackB (Jan 22, 2003)

If it's near 30, I may head up, depending on the relentless ND wind. At least up there you can drive on the lake and protect yourself with a car if you don't have a fish house.

I'll be the NE plated black Honda CRV.
Stop by for some deer sausage in trade for some tips.

I used to fish Astabula crossing a lot in the 80's, and the west side of the lake at a boat ramp (can't remember what it was called but the gravel drive to the lake was steep) south of there. Almost always picked up fish......except when I didn't. 

Jack


----------

